# Yang Chengfu 1920 and 1934



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

I found this comparison today and I found it rather interesting

Bottom Right pictures are Tung Ying Chieh and Li Ya Hsuan


----------



## Master K (May 29, 2009)

I had heard that Sifu Yang Cheng-Fu changed/tweaked the forms as he got older.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2009)

He was tall and thin when he was young and tall and close to 300 pounds when he was old, that will cause you to tweek a thing or two in your form.


----------



## ggg214 (May 30, 2009)

maybe the undersanding of taiji is also changed when he was getting old


----------



## East Winds (May 31, 2009)

ggg214,

Yes, I think you are absolutely right.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2009)

ggg214 said:


> maybe the undersanding of taiji is also changed when he was getting old


 
yup, that too


----------

